
Why I quit Twitter - smacktoward
https://nypost.com/2019/12/26/why-i-quit-twitter-and-you-should-too/
======
TurkishPoptart
>I decided to quit Twitter this year after tweeting a joke about neutron-
bombing a journalism school.

Sounds more like he was forced off the platform.

~~~
slowmovintarget
Or he realized it was making him pander in a way that was unprofessional and
wished to stop it.

Some of the greatest music compositions ever written (Bach's Mass in B Minor,
and Bach's Chaconne) were not written for the approval of an echo chamber.
They were written to satisfy his personal notions of beauty, and in the case
of the Chaconne, to record his feelings about his life with his wife. In fact,
incredibly, they were never performed while Bach was alive.

When Bach wrote for approval, for acknowledgement of form, you got things like
the Brandenburg concertos. Fancy, showing off... Bach made sure that the
listener would not have to work at all to see his adherence to form. They are
lesser pieces of music because of this.

Mr. Podhoretz is not the J.S. Bach of the written word. But even so, what art
he possesses necessarily suffers for being expressed in the panderdrome that
is Twitter. Do it for long enough and it diminishes you.

------
als0
Anything in excess is simply unhealthy. Advising people who aren't addicted to
quit is not good advice.

~~~
tekproxy
Maybe Twitter is like smoking Styrofoam?

------
wellpast
He didn't quit Twitter. He switched to read-only.

------
adavis32
TLDR: You should quit tweeting if, like him, you tweet 50+ times a day and you
occasionally tweet obnoxious insults or bad jokes which get you ratioed.

